# MTB trails in the vicinity of Zurich, Switzerland?



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

We came to Zurich for a few days on a last moment decision and haven't had any time to do research about mountain bike trails in the area.
Does anyone have a clue where to look for maps and descriptions on the net?Sites in english would be best because my german speaking abilities are nonexistent  

Marko


----------



## fullsuspfuture (May 20, 2004)

*check out www.takeabreak.ch*

I ride in Switzerland but never yet around Zurich, so I don't have any personal recommendations for you.

I saw an ad for this guy who does guided tours in the area, and may be the quickest, most effective way to access trails:
www.takeabreak.ch

Other options, bike shops sell a series of maps called 'singletrail maps', of which certainly there are one or more for the zurich area:
http://www.singletrailmap.ch/catalog/singletrailmap/index.php

have fun


----------



## problematiks (Oct 18, 2005)

Yeah, we went to look for nearby trails with the singletrail map of Zurich and I must say the map is pretty useless, it's not detailed enough.Well, it could be ok if the actual trails had any signs on them, but they don't and there's so many of them it's pure chance if you find any of the ones that are marked on the map.On the up side, many of the ones that aren't marked on the map are also good to ride.
Well, I guess I'll keep on searching...

Marko


----------

